# Do i need an Umwelt zone sticker for Trier?



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

Am i correct in thinking i don't need one to enter Trier?
not planning on going to any cities!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I cant answer your question directly but i was there in June and didnt see any restrictions posted but then again wasnt looking. Will you be staing on the stellplatz there. Its quite big so there should be room if you get there mid afternoon.

if you are going on the platz for the first time shout up as its a bit complicated but if you are forwearned not too bad.

Phill


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We passed through Trier last year and did not see any signs that bar any colour disc, although we did see them in some towns that we visited.

If you do decide to apply for a disc make sure that you stick it on the top right hand corner of you front windscreen. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No, not req'd for Trier.

Print off this map for towns/cities that do require it...

http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/fileadmin/LP-umwelt-plakette/Dateien/UZ-gr-eng-CC-0711.pdf

..and check out the faq post >here<

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> If you do decide to apply for a disc make sure that you stick it on the top right hand corner of you front windscreen. :wink:


The disc should be stuck in the 'bottom' right hand corner of the windscreen, ie the drivers side in a rhd vehicle.

Pete


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> I cant answer your question directly but i was there in June and didnt see any restrictions posted but then again wasnt looking. Will you be staing on the stellplatz there. Its quite big so there should be room if you get there mid afternoon.
> 
> if you are going on the platz for the first time shout up as its a bit complicated but if you are forwearned not too bad.
> ...


Hi Phil
Thanks for that, we may well stay one night at the stellplatz in Trier......not sure yet!
we are there to watch the WRC, world rally championship event...........so it may be pretty busy that weekend  
we will be looking for somewhere near Wasserbillig for our 1st night then near Piesport for the 2nd, then somewhere near Reichenbach for the 3rd.....after that, who knows? :lol:

Yes, it will be our 1st time on the platz, any help would be much appreciated?
Thanks again
Pete


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

peejay said:


> No, not req'd for Trier.
> 
> Print off this map for towns/cities that do require it...
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete
I did have a look at the faq's 1st, couldn't see any reference to Trier......so i thought we'd be ok
Cheers
Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I posted this the other day, it lists all the towns and cities with a map of each:-

Umwelt Zone


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rallyegrale said:


> we will be looking for somewhere near Wasserbillig for our 1st night then near Piesport for the 2nd, then somewhere near Reichenbach for the 3rd.....after that, who knows? :lol:


Trier is quite near Wasserbillig 8.4miles near to be exact.

The Stellplatz at Trier is only 6.7miles


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trier is a nice town, well worth having a look round. No umwelt zone there that we have come across during many visits and drives through and around, Alan.


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like you dont need to buy a sticker if your motorhome was first registered before 1997. Woo!


----------

